# Anubias Nana VS. Anubias Nana Petite



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

hey plantaholics...can any show me pics of the relative size of these to plants?...pref. side by side...just wanna know the plant size and see how they look next to each other...
thanks


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Petite gets to be about half the size. Too small IMO.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.gwapa.org/

The current Member's Tank on the main page has A.b. nana carpeting much of the tank and over the center cave, with a stand of petite nana left of center within the larger nana carpet. Sorry, no closeups.

It is too small-scale for this tank, but shows promise for foreground carpets in smaller setups. Very slow under my conditions.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

This is a picture I took a while back. However, I have since learned from my friends who grew the petite under high light that, they became just as big as the regular nanas. They told me there is a true petite out there but for alot of people, what we have most likely will grow back to normal size. I think there was also a case when someone thought there was a mini Java fern, which turned out to be just a regular version. Different tank parameters can drastically affect plant morphology, I have since learned.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Normal Anubias nana will develop stunted leaves in tanks with low light and no CO2 of about 3/4 of an inch in diameter. The real petite has leaves that barely reach a third of an inch in diameter. Will try to dig up my photo tonight.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

The true _Anubias barteria var nana_ 'Petite' will not "revert" back to the regular size version. It stays small regardless of light intensity. Under high light conditions, I am able to achieve 0.5 inch long leaves. Below are some photos, courtesy of Rayon Vert Aqua, demonstrating the size difference between the two plants:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As mentioned, true petite does not revert back. I have had the petite for several years and it has always remained as a 'petite'.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Is it true that original petite doesn't revert back? I bought 4 pot of them about 1 year ago from Tropica, and all of them revert back to original nana  I put them under high light, good circulation, and co2 tank ...


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

There has been an awful lot of "bonsai" A.b. nana foisted off as nana petite. I don't remember how long I have had the real nana petite, but it is not at all the standard nana, nor is it "bonsai" nana.


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks everybody!!


----------

